# Anyone been Fishing?



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

There havenâ€™t been a bunch of reports posted lately but surely some have been getting out.

My last trip in the saltwater was last Friday in one of the Surfside marshes joined to the ICW. Took the Commander kayak out for only the second time this year.

Ended up casting to mud boils and picked up a few redfish and a little sheepshead. I generally had something interesting to cast at most of the time. Tide was falling and water wasnâ€™t terrible clarity wise. I was out from about 2-4:30 pm and it was hot, but bearable with just enough breeze to cool things off. Best fish to hand was a mid slot that took the fly as it hit the water and moved 40 feet before I caught up to it. It got hung up in the shell then a crab trap so I got lucky getting it in. Fly line was super slippery in the heat and I had a tough time all day putting the right pressure on the fish. I had another fish later grab the shrimp fly and take off in the opposite direction busting my tippet to mid section blood knot. I never tried anything else but the shrimp fly and went through 3 of those. Used the 7/8 weight CGR exclusively.

All the little trip did was make me want to go again soon.
























Before the marsh trip Iâ€™d been out in my friendâ€™s Blue wave a few times this year. Fly fishing from a boat is a heck of a lot easier than moving around in the kayak. Weâ€™ve had some good catching trips on reds and trout especially very early in the year and late last year. Lately, itâ€™s been harder to find what we want. I did get a nice jack from his boat. It took a size 4 tan Borski slider about 30 feet off the bow and kept on running until most of the backing was out on my Nautilus X XL max. After that, I steadily gained on the fish and my 8/9 weight G.Loomis Short Stix was enough to get it in. My buddy kept the fish for catfish bait.









Speaking of catfish, gafftop are slimy fun on the fly. They will take a shrimp pattern. I cast into feeding schools, really hoping thereâ€™s a redfish or trout below, but picked up a couple of these snot sharks. They do pull hard.
















How about yâ€™all? Anybody doing any fishing?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah man, going tomorrow.


nice slimer!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> yeah man, going tomorrow.
> 
> nice slimer!


Thanks for the invite


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I haven't been, mostly due to the wind here. Ran the boat yesterday and the water was like mud. Couldn't even see color changes (potholes etc.) in 2 ft. I called it and didn't even wet a line. Today is a different story. Too late for me to hit the tide, but tomorrow should be the same (better actually) and I just may bring the fly rod with me.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

We've had guests and family in, so mostly fishing with conventional only, with an occasional try at canal fish under the lights with a fly.

I've had a few shots at reds from my paddleboard, I can't wait to hook one just to see what a bluster luck that will be. 

Love the sheephead picture. Those human teeth are just.. weird.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Gonna head out tomorrow, perhaps somewhere around SLP.

Haven't been down the coast all year. Need to hit POC or AP or even B-ville before too long!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpaw said:


> Thanks for the invite


dad and kids trump internet stalker every time.

next time...week afta?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Well ****! The buddy I was supposed to go with this morning had to eject due to health issues. I hope once this bit of storms blows through, I can reschedule soon!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Ive been stuck in Kingston, Jamaica on a job since the end of May, the only chance we got to the beach and water it was totally blown out. I am leaving in a couple of days and I just want to get home and spend some time on water I know. There are some really good places around here and nobody is fly fishing them but at this point I just want to go home. Thanks for the pics it gives me hope. What are you using for those shrimp flies?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fishsurfer said:


> Ive been stuck in Kingston, Jamaica on a job since the end of May, the only chance we got to the beach and water it was totally blown out. I am leaving in a couple of days and I just want to get home and spend some time on water I know. There are some really good places around here and nobody is fly fishing them but at this point I just want to go home. Thanks for the pics it gives me hope. What are you using for those shrimp flies?


Hurry back to the USA!

60 degree size 2 or 4 jig hook
5/32 or 3/16" slotted tungsten bead
3mm Pyrex rattle
Estaz, root beer, orange or pearl
Silicone legs 
60 # mono and burn glass seed beads into it. 
Dubbing loop and a little EP into it 
Back of Steve Farrar blend with small drop of UV cure spread over.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone getting out? Been hard to around here with 25-30 inches of rain in September and about half that this October and lots of wind. Water has been way up for weeks now. I got out last Friday afternoon and found a school of redfish thanks to some gulls hovering above the fish in the flooded grass of the Christmas Bay Area. Picked off two 21-22â€ fish on a silver wired slider before the school dispersed. I donâ€™t usually chase them way up into the flooded grasslands but I might have to rethink that idea if the water keeps on being high. 








Other than that, Iâ€™ve barely gotten out. I found a few trout on a flooded reef the week or two before last. Trout have gone for borski sliders.

Looking forward to more normal fall weather and dropping water levels.










Anyone doing anything fishy?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Thought about this weekend, but I'll give it another week for the freshwater to flush out.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Went out this afternoon. Didnâ€™t see hardly any redfish. The one good one I did see that I got a good shot at I set the hook a little too soon.

The sheepshead were around. Got back to back Fish to hand on the tan borski slider.























The sunshine was worth it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

Got out a couple of weeks ago, got 3 slot fish to hand.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

a sheepshead in the sky!!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I know! Sheepshead in the sky, diamonds on the water. No Lucy. Different kind of tripping fishing is.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

18# of grass fed fun. Donâ€™t people compare these to redfish? 








Wind keeping me off the bay. Wind isnâ€™t so bad to prevent a little fishing off the dock. 








Biggest fish Iâ€™ve caught while wearing pajamas.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Found some redfish yesterday afternoon including this nearly 13# marsh bull. Bent the hook a little getting it to hand.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

*Everglades fishong*

Just finished three days of fly fishing in Everglades national park. Caught lots of Snook(+50) and 6 tarpon. All were small. Jumped one large tampon but he broke my leader. Also hooked a large snook he also broke my leader. Guess I need better leaders. Caught them all on the white Redfish crack fly below. The photo of the snook was typical of what we were caughting.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like fun. I want to scratch the snook and Tarpon on the fly itch, maybe 2019 will be the year.


----------

